# New Youth Ministry Job!!!



## jjraby (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello. I just Got a Job as a junior High Intern at a local church! praise God!

Second. I NEED ADVICE!!!

Anyone who has junior high aged kids or has been involved in youth ministry in the past help out! I need some practical advice on ways to connect with these Kids so i can show them Jesus. Anything will help Thanks!!


----------



## littlepeople (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations man!


----------



## Zenas (Sep 21, 2010)

Xbox 360.


----------



## jjraby (Sep 21, 2010)

There is a Wii in the youth house.


----------



## Zenas (Sep 21, 2010)

No one likes Wii.


----------



## Tripel (Sep 22, 2010)

Try listening to the radio station that kids are listening to.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Sep 22, 2010)

Tripel said:


> Try listening to the radio station that kids are listening to.


 
Does anyone still listen to radio anymore?


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 22, 2010)

Try being with them. That's step 1. Second, teach them the Bible and forget the games....unless you want to communicate to kids that games are more important than their Bible.


----------



## Tripel (Sep 22, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> > Try listening to the radio station that kids are listening to.
> ...


 
Absolutely.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Sep 22, 2010)

Be you and not someone trying to be one of them. I'm teaching the "young adults" which in our church extends down to the 11th grade girls, so I have ~6 people of which they think someone in their mid-30's is ancient which makes me ancienter.  I'm okay with that and so are they because I make it clear I am there to teach, encourage, and disciple them not be their BFF. Humor works but only if you're blessed with being funny.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Sep 22, 2010)

SemperEruditio said:


> Be you and not someone trying to be one of them. I'm teaching the "young adults" which in our church extends down to the 11th grade girls, so I have ~6 people of which they think someone in their mid-30's is ancient which makes me ancienter.  I'm okay with that and so are they because I make it clear I am there to teach, encourage, and disciple them not be their BFF. Humor works but only if you're blessed with being funny.


 


I totally agree. Throw the gimmicks out the window. Be a spiritual mentor.


----------



## LeeD (Sep 22, 2010)

Speak God's truth to them in sincerity and honesty. Be clear, don't dumb anything down, recognize the sins of their youth and preach accordingly, and be a good listener. Make yourself available to them for counseling and discussion. Make Christ, godliness, and theology the focal points. Maybe read through Pilgrim's Progress with them. Be sure to protect yourself and remain pure...be watchful with the junior high girls that may gravitate toward you. No gimmicks, all Gospel. Time is short, pray much and walk in humility before them. Live your Christianity daily.


----------



## Tripel (Sep 22, 2010)

Making a practical attempt to connect with younger kids is not necessarily a "gimmick". It generally takes a lot of effort to get a teenager to open up. In most cases, it requires that you enter into their world to some degree. 

Yes, preach the gospel.
Yes, model Christ.
Yes, be you.

But also keep in mind that your average teenage reformed church-goer is getting a lot of preaching. They get a lot of wise council, sound theology, and Christ-centered-teaching. What they are sometimes lacking is someone taking the time enter into their world. I'm not talking about playing video games all the time, but perhaps being willing to do that with them at some point. Be willing to listen to their music when you're in the car together. Talk about it. Be willing to read some of what they're reading. Talk about it. 

Don't just preach to them.

Teenagers are tough. It takes time to build trust.


----------



## jjraby (Sep 22, 2010)

I like what you guys are saying. Thanks for all the input. When you guys say gimmicks, are you referring to just playing silly games or having fun? I would love to just play a sports game with them from time to time. Volleyball, Soccer, Ultimate Frisbee. Is that bad? I'm still relatively young, granted i am probably 12-13 years older than these kids, but still pretty young. They do have alot of energy.


----------



## Grillsy (Sep 22, 2010)

Have you tried wearing Buddy Holly glasses and getting a tattoo?


----------



## EverReforming (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with having a little fun, but it needs to remain in context. Plan a specific time for fun and fellowship, maybe an occasional weeknight evening or Saturday afternoon. Play some sports, come up with some creative games, etc. It's a good way for them to create bonds with each other as well as with you as their leader. But keep it separate from your Bible study times with them, which should be about study and devotional time and not mixed with outside distractions. 

As their leader, keep approachable as someone they can come to with problems. You're there to be a leader and mentor for them, and so there will be times they will be coming to you for advice. Along the same lines as was mentioned previously about being watchful of the junior high girls who may gravitate towards you, just as you can be there to give advice to the boys, make sure there's a female figure around that they can feel comfortable approaching. There are times when its easier or more appropriate for a young person (or adults for that matter) to discuss things with someone of their own gender.


----------

